# TV LG Flatron tiene transistor D2627 quemado (Chasis SC-023)



## sherlinehc (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola a toda la comunidad de Foros de electrónica. Es la primera vez que hago una pregunta aquí y espero recibir buena asesoría. No tengo mucha experiencia en la reparación de TV\'s. 

El problema es el siguiente, me encomendaron reparar un TV LG el cual me dijeron que se dañó un día en que habian muchos truenos, los síntomas que presenta son: no enciende la pantalla; hay un sonido intermitente (más o menos uno cada segundo); después de un tiempo de estar conectado se calentaba en exceso el transistor horizontal D2627.

Como procedimiento retiré el transistor, pudiendo comprobar que se encontraba en corto, por lo tanto ya es necesario comprar otro, pero no quiero arriesgarme a colocar otro transistor y que se vuelva a dañar pues sospecho que pueden haber más componentes dañados porque al medir continuidad en los puntos donde se conecta el emisor y la base el multímetro mide corto ¿A qué se debe esto? Ya miré si hay componentes en corto pero no he podido encontrar ninguno. Lo que sí es cierto es que el sonido intermitente ya no volvió a aparecer después de retirado dicho transistor.

Agradezco que me puedan orientar en la solución de este problema, si tienen el esquemàtico será mucho mejor. Si alguien ya ha tenido alguna experiencia similar le estaré muy agradecido si la comparte conmigo. Gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

sherlinehc dijo:


> No tengo mucha experiencia en la reparación de TV's.


 
Bienvenido , la reparación de un aparato electrónico al cual le afectó una descarga estática puede ser dificilísima e ingrata aún para los expertos , con enormes riesgos de gastar dinero y tiempo con mal resultado .

Está en ti querer correr o no los riesgos . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 25, 2014)

¿y como mediste el transistor ?
¿te da un corto entre colector y emisor?
de cuantos Ω  es el ''corto''


----------



## elgriego (Ago 25, 2014)

sherlinehc dijo:


> porque al medir continuidad en los puntos donde se conecta el emisor y la base el multímetro mide corto ¿A qué se debe esto? Ya miré si hay componentes en corto pero no he podido encontrar ninguno. Lo que sí es cierto es que el sonido intermitente ya no volvió a aparecer después de retirado dicho transistor.
> 
> ...



Hola sherlinehc ,El Corto que medis entre base y emisor,si es que te referis a la baja resistencia,que miden estos puntos de la placa,donde estaba colocado el Tr,se debe a que la excitacion ,del Tsh se realiza mediante un transformador,el cual mide aprox unos 60 ohm en el primario y casi corto en el secundario.

La unica forma ,aunque no infalible ,para evitar quemar el Tsh,es trabajar con una serie en la linea de +b,aunque si al tv lo mato un rayo,estas ante una tarea ,digamos titanica ,en la que tenes que evaluar el costo beneficio de dicha reparacion.

Saludos.


----------

